# BUG REPORT: L146 - timer offset



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

The 3 minute timer offset problem is still present. Set a weekly OTA timer for a day other than today, set end padding to zero. It changes day to today. Change day, and it adds 3 minutes end padding, etc.

-Chris


----------



## wileadams (Dec 6, 2002)

Yep, I have the same thing here. I thought that it was fixed but then I noticed all my timers had started to change days. Ugh! But at least it seems that my timers for Friends, Will & Grace and ER all fired last night. That is a first and welcome change.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

At this point, it's a very good idea to edit all of your OTA timers and set the timer offsets to 0. That's the only way I've been able to get consistently successful OTA recording.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> At this point, it's a very good idea to edit all of your OTA timers and set the timer offsets to 0. That's the only way I've been able to get consistently successful OTA recording.


I assume this is for 'once' timers. If I mess with the offsets on weekly timers the trigger day flips to today.

Suprisingly, in around 3 weeks with 3-4 OTA HD timers / week, I haven't yet missed a recording (set up as weekly timers).


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> At this point, it's a very good idea to edit all of your OTA timers and set the timer offsets to 0. That's the only way I've been able to get consistently successful OTA recording.


That's the bug. I can't! Unless I want *all* my weekly timers for the entire week to fire today. If I try to set the offset to 0, the 921 changes the day to whatever day the timer is edited. Then I go change it back to the correct day, and it adds the 3 minute offset back in.

-Chris


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

4HiMarks said:


> That's the bug. I can't! Unless I want *all* my weekly timers for the entire week to fire today. If I try to set the offset to 0, the 921 changes the day to whatever day the timer is edited. Then I go change it back to the correct day, and it adds the 3 minute offset back in.
> 
> -Chris


I think you have to change the timers a day before they fire, I don't think you can do them all at once, or it will change the day to something you don't want. Someone said in one of these threads that this is a known 721 bug too.


----------

